# Help Me Find These Shoes!!



## meaghan<3 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...2432&Page=all#

I've seen them before, similar style etc.. but I don't even know where to begin to search!  F21 doesn't have my size and I am looking for them in black.  Please help.  These shoes look AMAZING!! TIA


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you try Zappos.com ?here is ten pages of black high heeled sandles , the Nine West One look a lot like the Forever 21 ones Women's Dress: Dress Sandals - Free Shipping


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't even think of Zappos!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2009)

I couldn't find the exact ones but here are some similar styles that I think are cute!
Michael Antonio Mahal Platform Pumps
Womens Flats, Ladies & Designer Shoes, Womens Footwear, Girls Boots, Moccasins, Sneakers


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve Madden makes a lot of version similar to those....check out stevemadden.com They also have a large clearance section and are always running extra promos. I like buying directly from their website. You may be able to find something quite similar.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

The website currently has sizes 6-10... maybe some are back in stock? =) Also, seriously try Amazon.com once you find the shoes you like at Zappos they are sometimes 70% cheaper! You can sort by color and size too. 

Amazon.com: Women's - shoes / Amazon.com: Shoes


----------

